# Find of the century!



## TaoJonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I've struggled forever on the display issue...but found this card rack at Goodwill, $7...and it is brand new.  These things are hundreds of dollars retail.  I hot glued a transparent strip in front of each panel so the soap wouldn't slip....and added a glass bubble topper for fun.   It takes up very little space...so I can use a much smaller table for other things.   I had a very small show yesterday and what I found was that the rack engaged people...they were there much longer than at the table top.    What do you think?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pureblisse ... /lightbox/


----------



## heyjude (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## Genny (Nov 5, 2010)

$7?!  You lucky thing.  That is very nice looking.


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks guys.  The other thing that I like about it is all the sections come apart....it takes 5 min to set it up. take it down, easy to transport and store, with very little space


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! That is nice. It would certainly get my attention and I'd be one of the people spinning it.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 7, 2010)

That is the nicest display I've seen in a long time.  And your soaps are absolutely breathtaking!  How many "Oh, I could never USE that!" comments do you get?!?  Works of art!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! The bubble at the top adds a nice touch.


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 7, 2010)

aww...thank you guys.  I do get some of the "I just want to leave it in my bathroom to look at" kind of comments...but earlier this year I drastically cut back the amounts and different kinds of products I'm willing to put time into, in favor of doing what I love best...the artistic stuff.  I'll never get rich on this endeavor...but I sell enough to keep me creating, and that's all I really wanted out of soapmaking.

Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 7, 2010)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> aww...thank you guys.  I do get some of the "I just want to leave it in my bathroom to look at" kind of comments...but earlier this year I drastically cut back the amounts and different kinds of products I'm willing to put time into, in favor of doing what I love best...the artistic stuff.  I'll never get rich on this endeavor...but I sell enough to keep me creating, and that's all I really wanted out of soapmaking.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments!



I hope you'll post pics of what you do in the future.  You're VERY talented!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 8, 2010)

What a great find!  Good sleuthing!  I LOVE getting a deal!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 8, 2010)

Score!  Nice!


----------



## veronen (Dec 3, 2010)

*love the bubble topper*

That bubble topper is so pretty where ever did you find something like that may I ask =)! love the rach btw great idea!


----------



## TaoJonz (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: love the bubble topper*



			
				veronen said:
			
		

> That bubble topper is so pretty where ever did you find something like that may I ask =)! love the rach btw great idea!



I made that bubble topper...the top of the rack was unfinished and ugly...and I thought of doing something holiday-ish, but decided bubbles would be good anytime.  So I scoured the stores for irredescent christmas balls...glued them together!


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: love the bubble topper*



			
				TaoJonz said:
			
		

> ...I scoured the stores for irredescent christmas balls...glued them together!



Very clever!!


----------

